# What do you suppose my chances of getting an early smear test done are?



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

The title says it all really.....am due for a smear test about oct/nov (can't remember which) but if IVF works my smear would end up being about a year overdue...now having had an abnormal smear in the past (albeit 15 years ago) it is a matter I would be concerned about.....the nurse I saw at IVF Wales reommended I try and get a smear done sooner.....

...but realistically...do you think my GP will do it?  Do I just phone the surgery and ask to speak to him about it or do you think I should make an appointment to discuss it with him....I do feel it's something that doesn't warrant an appointment (as I am not ill)...but it might be one way to get past the erm, bulldog that passes as a doctors' receptionist??

What d'ya think girls?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would call your gp and explain that you will be having ivf very soon and can you have a smear

i did this ( im not making this up i seem a know all!!!)

i called up and said omg ive had the letter for my smear and could i come that day!!!i was stimming and they rush me in 

i would ask over the phone and get the receptionist to ask the nurse or doc, you could even just say that you are due a smear and can you have it now because of tx

hope that helps

call tomorrow, you might have the results back in a few weeks i did

the only problem that arises is if ( finger crossed) you get pregnant and have an abormal smear they can not treat it, yet as you know abnormal cell don't mean cancer if means if left untreated for say 15 years it COULD they develope.

so waiting 9 months for treatment really wouldn't be a problem and you would wait for 4 - 6 months on the nhs anyway....i did when i needed abnormal cells removed


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i did this last year before my first ivf i had the routine letter saying it was due soon so phoned and booked it for earlier stating i was about to have ivf and needed results first... this has just reminded me im still waiting for results of the 1 i had just had before this go ...i had forgot and didnt book earlier this time


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Kara - I will give them a call tomorrow


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Cross posted - thanks too Miriam.  I'm not so sure my surgery will be so sympathetic but I can only try


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

demand  it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if they say no, stamp your feet lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what did you gp say?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hey lola what happend 

that reminds me i have a colposcopy on the 1st of sept im not gonna make it as i will be on the 2ww


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so you have had bad cells kelly ? im still waiting 4 my results


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yep i have bad cells and sh1t follies lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly you naughtie girl

can you maybe call and postpone colposcopy!! cause if you do get a bfn you will need this done

this is so so important and did you know most clinics will not let you cycle without a clear smear test, due to reasons i have mentioned


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yep i know, clinic said it was ok tho and my colposcopy clinic said i can still go in when im pg but im not!! cant believe 6 months had gone again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know in america they do it often when pregnant but i don't think i would


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

its safe in pg but no way will i be doing it when i get pg why would you risk it. i know im abnormal i dont need people tellin me lmao


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly yeah just looking wouldn't cause an issue

when i had colposcopy i had cells frozen off


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

they still put iodine on and take a biopsy but me say noooo they asked if i wanted then looped but i said no point


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why no loop? wouldn't that have got rid of the abnormal cells?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

it would but would be unnecessary, they are not gonna turn into cancer and if they do it may not be until 15 years time maybe when ive stopped ttc i will have them off if you know what i mean


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are mad

i had mine removed in 1997 and have had clear smears since


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

do you have to go ever 6 months or yearly?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went every 6 months for 3 years and all were clear after treatment


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi there

I phoned the doctor who was quite helpful and said he'd look into it and get back to me.  I later had a call from his secretary who had spoken to the cervical screening unit who had categorically said 'NO' - however - it turns out my next smear isn't due until January 2009 so it's a bit further away than I thought so I can chill about it


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Lola glad you dont have to worry about it hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola C said:


> Hi there
> 
> I phoned the doctor who was quite helpful and said he'd look into it and get back to me. I later had a call from his secretary who had spoken to the cervical screening unit who had categorically said 'NO' - however - it turns out my next smear isn't due until January 2009 so it's a bit further away than I thought so I can chill about it


always best to check and great its not needed to jan 2009


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks girls


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Kara - i had my colposcopy in 1997 too, you must've have still been in school then, you're only a youngster  

Lola, i had the same thought as you this week - my smear's also due in Jan 09 but know they can be quite strict with the dates (they don't mind doing them later but never like doing them earlier!) So don't think i'll bother either. Only just had the speculum a few weeks ago for a chlamydia test so not in a rush for my cervix being brushed again  

Ooh, just realised it's Thursday, and i'm not allowed on here before the weekend  

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol moth i thought i was on the wrong day then lol

i had mine done a month early and explain to them that i was having ivf treatment and they were cool with that

IT IS SO VERY VERY IMPORTANT TO HAVE A CLEAR SMEAR TEST BEFORE STARTING TREATMENT.

i can not stress enough the important of smears because i have know many that won;t have a smear because its embrassing, having abnormal cells scared me yet about treatment i have been fine since. sorry i got on my high horse lol.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

You carry on up there on your 'high horse' it makes a change from being stood on your 'soap box' giving us rows for getting up to no good!     I will check with my GP to make sure! I've never had any abnormal smears since the colposcopy but did wonder if my colposcopy could have something to do with my tubes being blocked? They only did it in a side ward, maybe i was infected with someone else's germs  

Ps Kara - saw your boyfriend on the news the other morning   The Lovely Lyndon   You'll have to ask for his autograph now that he's famous!

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

didn't lyndon come across so well on the tv...the man is a star, much much more important than any boyfriend. he is my friend!

like you i think i put my crap tubes down to my colposcopy , it all adds up.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Kara - Yes, he did come across very well, however, that was the first time i'd seen him - other than on the dvd they gave us to watch at home after the open evening!

I think the colposcopy has a lot to answer for - maybe 1997 was a 'bad year' to have one done!  

Are you still going mad thinking about your nk testing?

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did i say mine was 1997 what a plonker i have mine is 1999 but met luke in 1997 explains alot lol

tbh hun im feeling ok now, think im just gona stop worrying about it cause there is sod all i can do.

Did anyone have the brush last time they had a smear?

i would always say if in doubt call the nurses and ask them about it. they are there to help


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't they use a giant cotton bud?  

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had both last time so double trouble

the brush appartly is better cause it brushes a few cells off where sometimes they don't get enough with the other way, the old style

my mum always told me how important smears were from a very young age


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i have heard of the brush only last time after i  had my smear the nurse said said she should of done brush aswell but i was clothed by then   im gunna phone and chase my results tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i gotta go soon.. so i have brush to look forward too as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it's fine hun

didn't hurt at all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not the most pleasant experience is it lol i would take et any day


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well i never had et so will stick to the brush and stick lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry popsi i forgot   i bet et is the same as iui ... is it kara ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes it is the same


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. no worries huni, thats life, yeah i figure same as iui.. thanks kara huni x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

A topic I am very well informed on  

The brush should always be used now, as the old 'lolly stick' has a habit of squashing the cells and giving wrong readings! 

Smears should always be kept up to date and never missed! 

Kelly I am not sure hun about being told you have no worries with abnormal cells....... in 6 mths mine had over doubled and were well on their way to my uterus!!! 

thankfully after 6 years of annual smears I am now back onto the normal call ups.

one day I hope they will allow the blood tests for HPV so that it can be caught earlier and many more women will be helped sooner rather than later, as so many women refuse to go for smears!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Fidget thanks for the concern hun, but in 3 1/4 years mine have done nothing. When they perform the colp most of my cervix is white but when they take the biopsy the results are fine. I am a weird PX apparently lol I am however wanted to take part in a research programme but said after tx i will sign up. 

Alot of my friends only had their smears done because of my situation and im soo glad ive actually made people go for regular check ups!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had to get my smear done early before tx and I went along to my FP clinic, it was only a month ealy but they wouldn't do it and said it would mess up the recall system they had in place.  So I called my GP's and the practice nurse did it after checking with Swansea,  I had the brush last time too ... she had to use two as I apparantly have a small cervix (must be the only small thing about me)


----------

